# Dry heaving



## KyTucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Tucker is now just a little over 6 months old. We have started letting him sleep in our bedroom on his bed in a small 3'x4' gated off area. Each morning at about 5AM we wake to hear what is best described as the sound of him dry heaving. It sounds like he is getting ready to throw up though he never does. There is nothing in his sleeping area for him to be chewing and gagging on and it seems more psychological than anything since it is the same time every morning and he never did it in his crate. Does anyone have any guesses what is going on here?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmmm...maybe just a cough...or bordetella? I don't know...wait til the experts help you...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Does he have access to water in his bed? Could it just be dry in your house? How long has he been doing this? Does he stop when you pay attention to him? Have you had him to the vet? I would maybe look at having his trachea checked by the vet. Many things like being obese, kennel cough, and heart enlargement can cause a collapsed trachea. To be on the safe side I would advise you to have him checked out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd make a trip to the vet too, but have you tried changing the feeding time? Could his stomach be too empty?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

KyTucker said:


> Tucker is now just a little over 6 months old. We have started letting him sleep in our bedroom on his bed in a small 3'x4' gated off area. Each morning at about 5AM we wake to hear what is best described as the sound of him dry heaving. It sounds like he is getting ready to throw up though he never does. There is nothing in his sleeping area for him to be chewing and gagging on and it seems more psychological than anything since it is the same time every morning and he never did it in his crate. Does anyone have any guesses what is going on here?


His stomach may be a little upset due to being empty. How many hours between his last meal of the day and 5 AM?


----------



## KyTucker (Oct 5, 2007)

He does not have access to water during the night. I will try putting water by his bed and see if this helps. We just switched to 2 feedings a day so he now eats at 7AM and 6PM. If this continues I will certainly take him to the vet.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

KyTucker said:


> He does not have access to water during the night. I will try putting water by his bed and see if this helps. We just switched to 2 feedings a day so he now eats at 7AM and 6PM. If this continues I will certainly take him to the vet.


Try moving his evening feeding time to 8 PM and see if that helps.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Try moving his evening feeding time to 8 PM and see if that helps.


My response is because of what I learned from you. Glad I'm not nuts and you suggested something similar as the issue. Thank you for all you've taught me SC.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I think it may be pretty common and I've seen this same subject discussed on the labrador forum too. My dogs used to get dry heaves in the morning when they were pups, and I believe it was because their stomach was empty. You could try giving a small snack or save out some of his supper to feed just before bedtime and see if that helps. Biscuit is 2 yrs old and he will still do that if he has recently swallowed something (such as a sock, etc).


----------



## KyTucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I will try feeding him later in the evening and making his water available to him all night. If it still continues, a visit to the vet will be in order. Thanks again!


----------

